# Absolutte 4?



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

When can we expect issue 4 to start landing on our doorsteps?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

well I've read mine :wink:

Seriously though, Malcolm and Rob have the mags and will be packaging, addressing & mailing over 500 this week. Look out for them hitting your doorsteps by the weekend...

2 points...

1) If you haven't already done so, can you login and review your address and make sure that it is correct. Despite me posting on numerous occasions and sending a "member email" asking for this to happen, only about 20% of members have done this :-/

2) Is there anyone who fancies helping out with the merchandise or membership? As it is growing fairly rapidly, it is becoming a bigger task for both these roles than I had originally envisaged...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Help in what way? (no, I'm not offerring anything till I know what I'm letting myself in for! )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets find who's interest first... and then I'll see what/how that person may help :wink: 

Seriously though, the membership, magazine distribution and merchandise areas are getting quite large and we may need to provide supplementary assistance in these areas...

Maybe one suggestion is to split the merchandise into 2 areas. The first is one of control, ordering, systems update, etc and the second is the physical stock keeping and despatch, etc

Another maybe to have some volunteers that may be available every quarter to help with the magazine despatch :?

Nothing definite... just trying to see what/how I can help the process going forward...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't remember actually offering on Saturday, but if Rob needs a hand with some storage, I'll be able to oblige. It's a bit nearer than Malcolm's too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure you'll have enough space Kell... what with all your kids running around in that small 3 floor, 4 bedroom place of yours


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell, 
If you can that's a great idea! I've filled the back of the CRV with stock as I have to reclaim space due to weekend visitors who have to have broomstick storage (Mother in Law)
Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Mine arrived this morning [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8)

Looks great 

Thanks to all.

:-* :-* :-*


----------

